# Ja/Nein Abfrage in jButton



## Alublech (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe Probleme beim erstellen einer Ja/Nein Abfrage in einem jButton. Habe einige Lösungsansätze probiert, doch es hat keinen Erfolg gebracht.


```
JButton		button_logout = new JButton("Logout");
		button_logout.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
		{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
			{
				int eingabe = JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(null,
                        "Wollen sie sich wirklich abmelden?",
                        "Abmelden?",
                        JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION);
				 if (eingabe == JOptionPane.YES_OPTION) {
					 Login l = new Login();
			     		l.createAndShowUI();
						System.exit(0);
				 }
			}
		});
			}
```

Ziel soll es sein, dass mit einer ja/nein Abfrage abgefragt werden soll, ob man sich wirklich ausloggen will oder nicht. Falls die Abfrage mit "ja" beantwortet wird, soll man zurück in das Login-Fenster gelangen. Wie erreiche ich es nun, dass sich das sich der aktuelle Frame schließt und der des Loginpanels wieder öffnet. Ich schaffe es zwar den Frame des Loginpanels zu öffnen aber der andere Frame schließt sich erst, wenn ich das Loginpanel auch wieder schließe.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


mfg
Alublech


----------



## SlaterB (14. Mai 2012)

du willst also auch sagen, dass du mit JButton und dem Ja/Nein dort nicht das geringste Problem hast?
toller Thementitel dann 

> System.exit(0);
ist ja ziemlich heftig,
anscheinend verzögert createAndShowUI() unendlich, sonst wäre ja gleich Schluss?

ein JFrame kann man mit dispose() entfernen, bzw.
> wenn ich das Loginpanel auch wieder schließe.
auf welche Weise passiert das, auch wieder exit?


----------



## pl4gu33 (14. Mai 2012)

auf den Frame den du schließen willst


```
frm.dispose()
```

Window (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------



## Alublech (14. Mai 2012)

Ok mit dispose funktioniert es. Danke an euch 

@SlaterB: Das Loginpanel besteht im Grunde nur aus einem Abfragefenster mit Textfeldern für Benutzername und Passwort.


----------

